# jobs for expats in Bologna



## ltwohig

Hello, I am relocating to Bologna Italy to while my man spends a year studying. I am interested in working while there. I don't really know where to start. I am an experienced professional in the logistics field. Any advice on how an english speaking expat finds/lands a job in Bologna?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I assume when you say "English speaking expat" you mean English only. You also need to check carefully the terms of your visa. Normally in Europe, a dependent accompanying someone on a student visa is not allowed to work. But even if you were allowed to work, it can be pretty difficult to find a job in any field if you don't have the local language.

You may want to consider learning Italian while you're in the country. It could improve your chances of finding a job on your return to the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## TATICESCA

*Looking for a work!*

Hello everybody, my name's Tatiana. I am new on this forum. 
I just moved to Bologna and I am looking for a work as a cook or 
even in Pastry, I walked all around the city giving my cv but there's 
no answer yet. 

So, I understood that I need some help. If there's somebody interested about a cook, like restaurant or bars or even about to learn some other language! because I speak spanish, english, french and italian. Please contact me... I need to work as soon as possible. 

Thank u everybody. 
Tatt


----------

